# Bogenschützen



## Nidhögg (20 März 2010)

*erstmal ein Hallo an die User im Forum*

Ich möchte gern eine Ampelsteuerung rot gelb grün und ein Signalgeber Hupe etc. für unseren Schützenverein bauen.
Ich hatte dabei an eine Steuerung mit einer Logo gedacht. Ich könnte wohl eine solche Schaltung aufbauen, aber programieren kann ich nicht. Habe schon viele Beiträge gelesen es ist aber nichts passendes oder ähnliches hier zu finden.
Hat schon mal jemand für einen solchen Zweck ein Programmm geschrieben und könnte unsern SV helfen?
dabei sein müssten

Eingänge:

Eintaster
Austaster
Notaus
und für 2 Zeiten(2min/4min) ein Schalter oder auch zwei

Ausgänge:
rot
gelb
grün
Hupe

das Ganze wird dann über die Zeiten gesteuert---_nur wie??_


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Du hast das falsche Forum gewählt .... entweder HIER oder HIER 


Normalerweise gibt es hier keine fertigen Programme. Aber ab und an halt doch.

Beschreib doch mal den genauen Ablauf den du haben willst.


----------



## Nidhögg (20 März 2010)

es gibt 2 Zeiten im Schiessablauf--einmal 2min und einmal 4min

nehme mal die 2min

Schalter ist auf 2min gesetzt
Ampel rot
Start-- einmal hupen und Zeit läuft ca 15 sec
Ampel springt auf grün und 2mal Hupen
nach 90 sec Ampel wird Gelb
nach wiederum 30 sec Ampel wird rot und 3mal hupen

Stop Taster Ampel wird rot und 3mal hupen
Not Taster  Ampel wird rot  und mehrmals hupen

Schalter für 4min ist dann ähnlich
Start einmal hupen und Zeit 15 sec
Ampel wird wieder grün und 2mal Hupen
nach 210 sec Ampel gelb
nach wieder 30 sec Ampel rot und 3mal hupen
ist das mit der LOGO eigentlich machbar
danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Nidhögg schrieb:


> es gibt 2 Zeiten im Schiessablauf--einmal 2min und einmal 4min
> 
> nehme mal die 2min
> 
> ...




Ich bin jetzt warlich kein Logo-Spezialist aber wenn sie das nicht kann was dann ?  Aber bei dem Farbenspiel und Rumgehupe wird doch niemand mehr treffen 

Im Prinzip brauchst du eine Zeitgesteuerte Schrittkette


----------



## Paule (20 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Farbenspiel und Rumgehupe wird doch niemand mehr treffen


Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht.
Da bist am konzentrieren und zielen > hat das jetzt einmal gehupt oder waren das schon zweimal?


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2010)

Hallo,

ist doch ganz einfach:

der Schütze oder der Schiedsrichter geben die Zeit frei --> einmal hupen --> der Schütze bereitet sich vor

Nach 15s Vorbereitung darf geschossen werden

30s vor Ablauf der Zeit kommt die Vorwarnung, daß der Schütze doch langsam zum Ende kommen sollte

30s nach Vorwarnung (oder wenn so eine Pappnase durch die Schießbahn trampelt) ist Schluß


PS: ich hab keine Ahnung vom Bogenschießen, aber das Ganze ist ganz einfach und macht m. M. nach durchaus Sinn


MfG


----------



## Semo (20 März 2010)

Da du das Ganze ja niemandem verkaufen musst, solltest du abwägen ne EASY von Moeller/Eaton einzusetzen. Solltest du die LOGO! schon haben, vergiss was ich gesagt habe.
Dass programmieren der easy, ist für jemanden ganz ohne jegliche Programmier- / Digitaltechnikkenntnisse, vermutlich noch mal n Stück einfacher (Schaltplan malen)... außerdem ist die easy noch mal n bisschen billiger. 

Für die Aufgabe sind auf jeden Fall beide Kleinsteuerungen geeignet 

Als Schießwart, möcht ich dir allerdings dazu raten, entweder nen diskreten Summer einzusetzen, oder auf das Hup-Signal kurz vor Ablauf der Zeit zu verzichten. *ROFL*

Anbei noch 2 Links zur easy: 
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/control/easy/index.jsp
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/control/easy/starter_box.jsp


Edit: Ah ok, gerade gesehen, das es um Bogenschießen geht, dann kannst des mit dem Summer vermutlich wischen ^^


----------



## Nidhögg (20 März 2010)

Sockenralf hat das Prinzip verstanden
Rot die Schützen warten 
einmal hupen die Schützen stellen sich auf
2mal hupen und grün die Schützen schiessen
gelb ohne hupen Zeit läuft ab ( der letzte Pfeil sollte auf der Sehne sein)
rot und 3 mal hupen Schiessen beenden und Pfeile holen
man könnte natürlich noch zwischen rot und 3mal hupen eine Zeit setzen

Austaster eigenlich nur um das Schiessen abzukürzen
und Notaus Rot und mehrmals hupen bedeutet Gefahr schiessen sofort einstellen.
die zwei Zeiten sind einmal für die Halle 3 Pfeile 2min
und die ander im Freien 6 Pfeile in 4min

und das Ganze habe ich mir nicht selber ausgedacht sondern steht so in der Schiessordnung

wobei das akustische Signal frei wählbar ist--kann also auch zb eine Pfeife oder so sein:sw12:


----------



## nade (20 März 2010)

Sorry etwas OT, aber ich wäre für eine Kompressor Hornanlage. Sollte aber der Gerechtigkeithalber so angebracht sein, dass keiner die volle dröhnung allein bekommt.


----------



## Nidhögg (21 März 2010)

Kompressor klingt gut wenn der Platz groß genug ist

hatte eigentlich auf was Konstruktives gehofft--es ist aber leider wie in den meisten Foren--nicht viel zum Thema aber viel gerede drumherum-Schade eigentlich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 März 2010)

Nidhögg schrieb:


> Kompressor klingt gut wenn der Platz groß genug ist
> 
> hatte eigentlich auf was Konstruktives gehofft--es ist aber leider wie in den meisten Foren--nicht viel zum Thema aber viel gerede drumherum-Schade eigentlich




Was willst du ???? Das jemand dir mal eben das Programm schreibt und auf deine Schiessbahn kommst um es in Betrieb zu nehmen ??????

Fang an zu programmieren und Frage wenn du nicht weiterkommst... sei dir sicher... Dir wird geholfen... auch bei einer Logo


----------



## Nidhögg (21 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was willst du ???? Das jemand dir mal eben das Programm schreibt und auf deine Schiessbahn kommst um es in Betrieb zu nehmen ??????
> 
> Fang an zu programmieren und Frage wenn du nicht weiterkommst... sei dir sicher... Dir wird geholfen... auch bei einer Logo


 

das klingt doch schon mal Gut----sollte ich erst einen Schaltplan zeichnen und die Hardware bauen oder Versuchen was zu programieren?


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 März 2010)

Als Tipp für den Anfang...

Viel Spaß,

dia


----------



## Metabastler (24 März 2010)

Du hast aber die Hallenzeiten vergessen, sowie den AB/CD-Wechsel falls die Beteiligung beim Wettkampf mal grösser wird. 

Auch wenn viele Ampeln mit 220V betrieben werden: Überlege ob es nicht besser ist auf 12V LED Spots zu wechseln. Das Entspannt auch die Situation mit Aussenanlagen und Regen. 

Alles ins Gold ;-)


----------



## Jan (24 März 2010)

Du hast ja beschrieben wie die Funktion sein soll.
Einfach so runter programmieren.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde; fang an und melde dich, wenn du nicht weiter weist.

Wäre nicht für Not-Aus ein durchgängiger Hupton sinnvoll, um ihn sofort von den anderen Tönen unterscheiden zu können?
Nicht dass der Schütze beim 3. Hupton schießt, weil er denkt, dass er schießen muss, dabei aber noch weitere Huptöne kommen, weil einer durch die Schusslinie läuft.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was eure Vorschriften dazu sagen.


----------



## Metabastler (25 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Du hast ja beschrieben wie die Funktion sein soll.
> ...
> Wäre nicht für Not-Aus ein durchgängiger Hupton sinnvoll, um ihn sofort von den anderen Tönen unterscheiden zu können?
> ...
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was eure Vorschriften dazu sagen.



Die sagen drei mal Hupen oder Trillerpfeife.
Und jeder der nach dem ersten Ton/bei ROT noch schießt, kann disqualifiziert werden.


----------



## Semo (25 März 2010)

Ich glaube Jan wollte eigendlich darauf hinaus, das Folgendes  passieren könnte:

Start -> 1. Mal Hupen -> Not-Aus -> 2. Mal Hupen (1. Not-Aus) -> 3. Mal Hupen (2. Not-Aus) -> Schützen fangen an zu schießen, weil der Not-Aus, rein akustisch nicht von der Startsequenz unterschieden werden kann.

Normalerweise, wird eine Gefahrensitution eben anders (auch Akustisch) signalisiert als Start und Stop!


----------



## S5-Bastler (26 März 2010)

Bei uns wird das so gehandhabt:
Doppelter Hubton: Schiessen ist freigegeben
Einfacher Hubton. Schiesen endet sofort. Die Waffe ist durch Schuss in den Boden sofort zu Endladen und der Verschluß deutlich zu öffnen.
Wir schiessen mit LGs, die kann man nur so entladen. Bei einem Bogen gibt es bestimmt auch andere Möglichkeiten den Pfeil vom Bogen zu bekommen


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 März 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Bei einem Bogen gibt es bestimmt auch andere Möglichkeiten den Pfeil vom Bogen zu bekommen



Was passiert denn, wenn sich beim Reinigen aus Versehen ein Schuß löst?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Nidhögg (26 März 2010)

Metabastler schrieb:


> Du hast aber die Hallenzeiten vergessen, sowie den AB/CD-Wechsel falls die Beteiligung beim Wettkampf mal grösser wird.
> 
> Auch wenn viele Ampeln mit 220V betrieben werden: Überlege ob es nicht besser ist auf 12V LED Spots zu wechseln. Das Entspannt auch die Situation mit Aussenanlagen und Regen.
> 
> Alles ins Gold ;-)


 


Du hast fast recht und die 12 Volt oder auch 24 sind nicht die schlechteste Idee --AB/CD ich glaube unser Verein ist zu klein um ein solch großes Turnier ausrichten zu können KM und dann ist Schluß
danke erst mal an alle die sich an der Diskusion beteiligt haben*vde*


----------



## Jan (27 März 2010)

Semo schrieb:


> Ich glaube Jan wollte eigendlich darauf hinaus, das Folgendes passieren könnte:
> 
> Start -> 1. Mal Hupen -> Not-Aus -> 2. Mal Hupen (1. Not-Aus) -> 3. Mal Hupen (2. Not-Aus) -> Schützen fangen an zu schießen, weil der Not-Aus, rein akustisch nicht von der Startsequenz unterschieden werden kann.
> 
> Normalerweise, wird eine Gefahrensitution eben anders (auch Akustisch) signalisiert als Start und Stop!


 
So wars gemeint.
Hier würde ich dann die Trillerpfeife bevorzugen.


----------



## Metabastler (29 März 2010)

Nidhögg schrieb:


> Du hast fast recht und die 12 Volt oder auch 24 sind nicht die schlechteste Idee --AB/CD ich glaube unser Verein ist zu klein um ein solch großes Turnier ausrichten zu können KM und dann ist Schluß
> danke erst mal an alle die sich an der Diskusion beteiligt haben*vde*


Mir haben die 90s für die Hallenmanschaftswettkämpfe gefehlt...
Besonders wenn mal als Dritter und Letzer nur noch <20s für drei Pfeile hat ;-)

Wenn die Ampeln noch nicht vorhanden sind, würde ich zu den schicken Maschinen-Meldesäulen tendieren, in der Halle echt nett, aber draussen bei Sonne evtl. nicht gut zu erkennen.

Ach und noch was, für die Ampel braucht Du nur zwei Wechler Relais. Rot sollte immer an sein, wenn kein Gelb oder kein Grün.


----------



## Paule (29 März 2010)

Seit Ihr noch nicht Fertig mit dem Gehupe? 
Da lebe doch der Anglersport, da geht es ruhiger zu.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 März 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Seit Ihr noch nicht Fertig mit dem Gehupe?
> Da lebe doch der Anglersport, da geht es ruhiger zu.



Ach ja ???? und was ist das ???? LINK


----------



## Paule (29 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach ja ???? und was ist das ???? LINK


Oh je, wenn es nicht schon jeden Mist geben würde, könnte man ihn glatt noch erfinden.


----------



## cas (3 April 2010)

und... ist das Programm fertig?

MfG CAS


----------

